# Annoying barking at the door after it is answered



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

I like my dogs to bark when the doorbell rings, however I would prefer them to hang out in the back ground when I answer the door, until I introduce the guest.

I have been successful in teaching them both to not jump on folks, and that is great, but what do think some good ways to keep them cool during my interaction with the pizza gal, or the football team selling raffel tickets?

So far I have begun to ring the bell, and have my fam let me in, and I ignore them completely until they calm themleves, it is going ok.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

earplugs......








Sorry! My bad!








I have a barker myself. The others I've been able to train out of it, but she is the alpha and must be heard!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you have some friends and neighbors ring the bell and knock on the door and you stay inside with the dogs. my GF didn't want our dog barking at the door because she's a massage therapist and she has clients that come to our house. she didn't want her clients being greeted by a barking dog. so when our
dog was a puppy we started training him how to greet people.

when my dog was 9 weeks old we invited people over to play with our puppy. we invited friends and neighbors. we instructed everyone when they come over ring the bell and knock on the door. after they knocked on the door we told them to walk in and make a big fuss over the puppy and treat him.

now as the puppy got older we started crating him when we invited people over. we taught him to walk out of his crate. when he met the people at this point we always made him sit. we taught him to walk out of his crate, we taught him to sit at the door when people entered and we taught him to go to his crate.
now there's a bed (rug) where his crate use to be so we say go to your bed.

we invited a lot of people to our house. my dog was a year old before i lightened up on his greeting people training. now when people visit we can say go to your bed and he'll go and lay down.
depending who's at the door we might not say anything. if we don't say anything he'll go to the door and stand there and greet you with a wagging tail.

we also taught our dog when the door is open not to walk out of the house. when the door is open you don't won't your dog leaving the house.


> Originally Posted By: 2dogs
> 
> So far I have begun to ring the bell, and have my fam let me in, and I ignore them completely until they calm themleves, it is going ok.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks BJDimock I may consider that.

doggiedad,
I may try the crate method that sounds doable for my kids as well. 

Thanks for the replies


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Please don't think I was poking fun at you, because I wasn't!








I really do have a barker, several actually, who could scare the bejesus out of anyone coming to my door! (The pizza guy just honks the horn now. We go out to the driveway.








)
Is it annoying? Sometimes. Especially when it concerns the in-laws.







)
They have rooms to go to and are trained to do so, but it doesn't keep them from voicing their opinion from their respectable places.
I'm not so bothered by this I guess.
Probably because I know they are simply talking. Loudly.








If I'm present, my dogs will harm no one. Period. I am comfortable enough with their personalities to let them have this outlet, even if it is rather abrasive to dear MIL!








Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you in this!







I do know that it can be over the top in some situations!


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

<span style="color: #FF0000">Please don't think I was poking fun at you, because I wasn't! </span>

Never crossed my mind, I appreciate the humor. Thanks


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------

